# GTR Owners Club - the benefits of membership



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

People ask "what do I get for my membership?" Well, aside from being associated with the biggest and best car club for the Nissan GTR, backed by Nissan and recognised around the world by them you also get a lot more besides.


Stainless steel laser etched annual membership card
Membership pack containing lots of information
Stickers
Every year we add a 'members gift' to the pack. last year it was a steel memory stick, the year before it was a genuine carbon fibre pen. for 2010 it's .........
Quartely 64 page full colour magazine (A5 or 'glovebox size')
Monthly email updates
Members only track days
Discounted track days
Heavily discounted first track day
Members only social events
Annual General Meeting
Annual Summer BBQ
Annual Summer Dinner and GTROC Awards
Members only GTR/GTS branded merchandise
Discounted electrical, tuning and car dress up parts
Members only electrical, tuning and car dress up parts
Track stickers
Free merchandise
Annual Japan trip (including staff rates on Virgin Atlantic flights): and while there we are treated very well and get to meet with Mines, Bee-R, JUN, Top Secret, Nismo, HKS and all the other major tuners. We are highly regarded and respected across Japan
Access to the GTROC library of information (proper magazines you order on line)

.... and we have more coming soon which will be announced later in the year. But for now, if you want to support the GTROC and become a member then click here to find out more or click here to join


*Some photos from our Japan trips:*









































































or the time we were given exclusive access to the new GT-R at the launch in Tokyo. We were there on the VIP day and were allowed access to this whilst everyone else had to wait.











*Some of the people we know and that are friends with/of the GTROC*













































































































The GTROC has established itself as the pre-eminent club for all things GTR and has excellent relatioships across the tuning as well as manufacturing sectors for the new and old cars. If the photos above were not proof positive of the excellent relationships we have with tuners and Nissan then perhaps the following demonstrate that not only does the GTROC get to meet all the right people but also that we have excellent relationships at the very highest levels in Nissan.




















*…..and not forgetting the fun we have on track:*















































*......and not forgetting we organise Dyno Days and other events:*






































*Another advantage of the Club is it's thriving social scene. Not everyone is up for high speed thrills and for big power so the GTROC can cater for that too:*



















































































*Did I mention track days, shootouts and magazine features?*





















*and of course the very successful National Skyline Meet parade lap organised by members of the GTROC and inviting all Skylines and clubs:*





























*……………….. and not forgetting the AGM, Dinner and Awards:*











*…....and special bundles like this:*










So, if you want to know more, just ask. Or if you've seen enough already just sign up now!


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Signed up yesterday - as my car has landed and I had the chassis number - looking forward to enjoying the membership benefits


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Haha what a fantastic post  Nice one!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Bloody hell...that dyno day Hannah and Ryan are SOOO young!! 

Some real blasts from the pasts...Glen looks 12yrs old!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

And thats why im joining:thumbsup:


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Great club and pics!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb post indeed, I remember that very wet day at Brunters :chuckle:


----------



## GTRYorks (Jul 3, 2009)

Only hours to go until my gleaming black edition will be on MY drive.
Looks a great club and fantastic resource forum. Now signed up.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

over time it would be nice to do the same again only with a lot of R35 pictures


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

signed up and now sent my VIN number so waiting for all the benefits this club offers,
i have found this club so helpful on all matters that i have needed help on, look forward to being a member for many years to come :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Signed up in September and haven't received a jot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I suspect some Postie may now be an honorary member 
I will ask Scott to look into it, sorry


----------



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Signed up in September and haven't received a jot


Postal strikes bud??


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

misters3 said:


> Signed up in September and haven't received a jot



As a rule membership packs are sent out with in a few days of the VIN number being sent to me. (If you have not sent me this yet, then please send it to me at: [email protected] )

I do not have access to my membership list here at work, but I'll look tonight.

If you have already sent me your VIN number longer than a week ago then there may be a chance of it going walk-abouts in Royal Mail, but as I say, I can not say for sure until I see my list.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

misters3,

I have just gone back over the PM's you sent, and I think your pack must have been lost in the post. 

I'll PM you tonight though to confirm.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I joined the GTROC on a tuesday sent my vin no on thursday and got the membership pack on saturday. Was well impressed to say the least.
Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

kk1 said:


> I joined the GTROC on a tuesday sent my vin no on thursday and got the membership pack on saturday. Was well impressed to say the least.
> Keep up the good work fellas.


Well thanks for the great feed back.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Challenge said:


> Great club and pics!


And if you want to know more about the recent trip to Japan then check out the thread or read all about it in the magazine. Plenty of pictures here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128433-gtroc-tokyo.html


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for my pack, its a privilege to have joined the club


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Sky Lines *magazine edition 19 has been posted out to everyone.... just in time for Christmas


----------



## MARK H (Jan 20, 2010)

HI I DID MAKE MY SELF A FULL MEMBER OF THE GTROC THIS MORNING & TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THE DISCOUNTED JOINING FEE. 
CANT WAIT GOT SMILE ON MY FACE WHEN I THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MARK H said:


> HI I DID MAKE MY SELF A FULL MEMBER OF THE GTROC THIS MORNING & TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THE DISCOUNTED JOINING FEE.
> CANT WAIT GOT SMILE ON MY FACE WHEN I THINK ABOUT IT.



Hi Mark you need your VIN number to join properly (last time i checked)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes but we can defer that until the car arrives if it's on order and the HPC confirms


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

just a reminder for those wanting VIP parking at Sumo Power's open day


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just signed up at the discounted rate!! About time as well - seen that I been on the board for 3 years and 11 weeks (according to the accout history:nervous


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

joined a while back recieved number 20 newsletter and booked and paid for bromley pageant but heard or recieved nothing else. my vin no is bnr32XXXXXX. went today to surrey meet, good day and recieved good advice as this is my first experience of owning a gtr. Thanks, Brian .


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

majestic said:


> booked and paid for bromley pageant but heard or recieved nothing else.


When I get the tickets & passes they will be forwarded to you fella :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Also anyone thinking of doing a sprint should join as that saves £30 off straight away!

Anyone doing the Combe sprint on 11th June?
Would like to see some R35s there to keep me company!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Sign me up! oh I just did..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Sign me up! oh I just did..


You entering the sprint at Combe Alex?
Any news on the clutch issue?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and if you're unsure what else is on check out this post as it has a lot of events listed:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126527-2010-events-calendar.html


----------



## 70RTY (Nov 9, 2009)

The links in the first post don't work for me...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sorry, it was originally posted under the old website. Here are the new links:
information about the GTR Owners Club
different membership options (including discounts for new Nissan GT-R owners)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We also do a lot for charity, so your chance to give something back: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133299-a...15th-august-2010-bruntingthorpe-airfield.html


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:Great site,just joined and can't wait for. the next big skyline meet


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Root said:


> :thumbsup:Great site,just joined and can't wait for. the next big skyline meet


That is simple. Go put your name on the list.


.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

see it does say Quaterly magazines??????


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

for me the best benefit is the effect £15/£30 membership fees have on my insurance - 10% off £1,500 - joining the GTROC is a no brainer really


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

londongtr said:


> for me the best benefit is the effect £15/£30 membership fees have on my insurance - 10% off £1,500 - joining the GTROC is a no brainer really


Who is your insurance with?

I'm guessing you live in a high category area?!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I signed up months ago, Im yet to see so much as an email confirming that Im in the club.. :bawling:

Was it something I said :nervous:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> I signed up months ago, Im yet to see so much as an email confirming that Im in the club.. :bawling:
> 
> Was it something I said :nervous:


Knowing you, it probably was.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Sure competition car insurance, i'm in a nice leafy middle class suburb, no major crime issues it's the 6 points that puts it up



misters3 said:


> Who is your insurance with?
> 
> I'm guessing you live in a high category area?!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

londongtr said:


> Sure competition car insurance, i'm in a nice leafy middle class suburb, no major crime issues it's the 6 points that puts it up


Sorry to hear that. I didn't realise points had such a big effect. But ta for letting me know.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> I signed up months ago, Im yet to see so much as an email confirming that Im in the club.. :bawling:
> 
> Was it something I said :nervous:


Your profile has changed and you now have access to the GTROC shop and members discounts as well as thge GTROC forum members area including events etc. A pack should have been sent but if you've not received it PM _*Scott*_


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I was just wondering.. If I joined the club in May, shouldn't I have recieved something in addition to recieving the membership pack, a quarterly mag?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the magazine was migrated to an online news feed as of earlier this year. Anyone and everyone is able to contribute and write directly now for articles to be posted in the news section as a result


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't see anything about that. A great shame though as the magazine was of a good quality and a 'tangible' mag is, well, a mag, not an e newsletter. An increase in annual fee would be preferable to the loss of the mag.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It was not a financial decision at all. Over the life of the magazine the majority of it was written by a very small group of people. By and large people were happy to read it but never contribute. I can't recount the number of times people promised to write stuff and never did. The excuse of "don't know what to write about" was pretty lame, after all these people spend hours on the forum engaging others with ideas an opinions so it wasn't that. Sadly it had to cease for no reason other than the fact the main contributors (one in particular) felt it unfair for them to continue to provide content when very few others would. 

The news feed on the forum means we have up to date news items and ones where people can then enter debate. Sadly, however, it seems it's down to just a few people to write articles (again) so by taking that route we have reduced the pressure on key individuals but fundamentally nothing has changed.

All in all I was very sad to see it go


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a great shame, a lot of people are happy to sponge every last bit of useful info off the forums, but offer nothing in return. If I could contribute I would be very happy to, but sadly, my car barely sees the light of day, perhaps 2 or 3 days out of the garage a year(ridiculous I know) so I literally have nothing to write about.. Occasionally there might be a Skyline meet, but perhaps once evry other year where I am.

If anything even remotely exciting happens in my uneventful life I'll see if it could be of interest and pm you.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is always something to write about, my car hasn't see the light of day for over three years and yet I still contributed, and I don't just mean Japan trips on the _Chairmans Chat_ either. By all means write something and we will use the News Feed to publish it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Talk about I should check first before posting a reply as I didn't realise that FUGGLES already had :chuckle:

But yeah, like what John said!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Not much chance of anything happening now, seems the winter has set in, walked the dog today and the little lagoon type thing in the sea has frozen over.. damn it. On the upside, at least the bloody expensive norwegian wood burning stove is in full effect now !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

cleethorpes said:


> On the upside, at least the bloody expensive norwegian wood burning stove is in full effect now !


Nice! All back to yours then for cocoa and toasted marshmallows


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

no probs! I'll get a saucepan of milk on..

I will endeavour to provide a written and photographic report on the next 1/4 mile event I attend, hopefully mine won't be the only skyline there..though photos of the greatest of all the skylines, in the choicest of colours will be a joy to behold.

ps. To clear up any confusion, though I doubt there is any interest in this..my avatar is a Lemans blue 69 Camaro z28, not mine - the girlfriends old mans. Lemans blue, what a great colour ( the camaro blue is a bit nicer, slight metalic..)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

slightly (badly) photoshoped by me


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

decided not to renew my membership, i think its to expensive and i didnt get half of what was promised last year. yes i only paid £15 pounds but i never got a metal memory stick or the carbon fibre pen, i have never recieved and email other than the inital one, never recieved any free merchandise etc. the only thing i got was 2 Quaterly magazine and and sticker. i cant really afford £40+ for that this year i am affraid. i know you have lots memebers guys but you should try not to forget anyone or not promise things you dont deliever


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

If you didn't get what you were supposed to, then obviously thats not good, I know you only paid 15quid but that was subsidized so you should still get the welcomne pack etc. What is important to remember is that joining is not about getting the gifts etc, it's about being a part of the community and showing your appreciation by providing funds to keep it functioning. 
Have you been in discussion regarding the missing items?, is it that they are no longer available?.
With regards the forum, I do feel that more tech features etc should be reserved purely for those who are willing to show their gratitude by joining.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the club fees are very reasonable, especially if you look beyond the 'free stuff,' for example, into our preferential rate driving experience and trackday events.

For the price of half a tank of fuel in my 35, it works for me.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Titanium GTR said:


> decided not to renew my membership, i think its to expensive and i didnt get half of what was promised last year. yes i only paid £15 pounds but i never got a metal memory stick or the carbon fibre pen, i have never recieved and email other than the inital one, never recieved any free merchandise etc. the only thing i got was 2 Quaterly magazine and and sticker. i cant really afford £40+ for that this year i am affraid. i know you have lots memebers guys but you should try not to forget anyone or not promise things you dont deliever


The memory stick was the 2008 membership gift, the carbon fibre pen the 2007 gift. Every year we change the membership pack to offer renewing members more choice. None of these were every 'promised' to you for this year's pack. If you never got the 2010 pack then please PM *scott *and he will send you another. We lose about half a dozen packs per year which can only be put down to the Royal Mail; I can only apologise that you never received it but can assure you that everyone that joines does get sent a full pack


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

correct, I forgot to mention those other benefits ..not that I get any ...damnit !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> I think the club fees are very reasonable, especially if you look beyond the 'free stuff,' for example, into our preferential rate driving experience and trackday events.
> 
> For the price of half a tank of fuel in my 35, it works for me.


Good point. As well as discounted events, track days and members only events; there's also discounts on a wide range of products and merchandise and even insurance. Describing it as "less than half a tank of fuel" kind of puts it into perspective really


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The memory stick was the 2008 membership gift, the carbon fibre pen the 2007 gift. Every year we change the membership pack to offer renewing members more choice. None of these were every 'promised' to you for this year's pack. If you never got the 2010 pack then please PM *scott *and he will send you another. We lose about half a dozen packs per year which can only be put down to the Royal Mail; I can only apologise that you never received it but can assure you that everyone that joines does get sent a full pack


see, you weren't supposed to get them anyway so it's all good ! 

It still bewilders me as to what some people expect from membership. If it cost a couple of hundred quid I could understand but the fee is really peanuts in comparison to most things. You spend 60 odd grand on a car, £15 for the first year is reaslly not very much, is it?.

In my location I don't benefit from the track days, meets, insurance deals etc but like to be part of the club.

I know opie do it, and I use them all the time, but maybe some other traders offer benefits to club members, not just register members.

You should renew as membership benefits far outway the very reasonable cost of joining.


----------



## andy_lidgard (Nov 30, 2010)

*Membership*

Hi 
I have recently paid to join the club and the payment has been deducted twice from my account. I have tried to email to the person [email protected] but no one replies. Please advise how i can get one of the payments of £45 back.
Thanks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

PM *Scott*


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

Greetings to all, i am Italian.... I apologize for my incorrect English...
Compliments for the site....
i have a GTR-33 with 830hp at 1.7 bar....I hope that I presented in the right section and I would like to know so many passionate people like me ....
in Italy are one of the only people to have a skyline because here there are none and it is only a legend
kind regards
Matteo


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the site.
You should post this as a new thread, and I'm sure any excuse to drive down to italy will be welcomed by all.


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, and the right section for new thread?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matteo306gti said:


> Greetings to all, i am Italian.... I apologize for my incorrect English...
> Compliments for the site....
> i have a GTR-33 with 830hp at 1.7 bar....I hope that I presented in the right section and I would like to know so many passionate people like me ....
> in Italy are one of the only people to have a skyline because here there are none and it is only a legend
> ...


Welcome to the forum & maybe the club if you decide to join!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

matteo306gti said:


> Thank you, and the right section for new thread?


this one

General Nissan GT-R Chat - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matteo306gti said:


> Greetings to all, i am Italian.... I apologize for my incorrect English...
> Compliments for the site....
> i have a GTR-33 with 830hp at 1.7 bar....I hope that I presented in the right section and I would like to know so many passionate people like me ....
> in Italy are one of the only people to have a skyline because here there are none and it is only a legend
> ...


Welcome to the club Matteo! And Happy New Year.

Rog.


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you.....Greetings to you too......


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> this one


sorry, but are you sure it is the right section?
because there aren t other thread of presentation....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hello and welcome to the GTR Register and home of the GTR Owners Club.
What are you looking for, if it's just to introduce yourself then you're in the right section, just start a new thread. If it's more specific go to the main forum page and look down for the areas you need, such as Skylines area, Meetings/events, Sales/wanted etc.

Hope that helps


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

welcome along matteo!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I appear to be a great help !


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome and the information, sorry I do not know English very well .... slowly I hope to learn the English well
hahhahha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I would say so far you're doing very well indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, how long it takes to get all this sent to me after I pay?
I'm moving in 2 weeks so just want to make sure before I pay it won't get sent to house I don't live in anymore...

Cheers

Radek


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

please PM *Scott*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some good news for anyone considering why they should join the GTROC
GTR - Owners Club


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Signature*

My membership expired and by the looks of it the system revoked my signature. :bawling:

If I sign up again, does the system reinstate my old signature or do I have to spend another four hours making a new one?!!:lamer:

Cheers


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spent one hour o making a new on for 45.00


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I re-joined and took matter of mins:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Am I being thick but it seems the "Join" link doesn't do anything?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry we changed things around a bit. One of two ways to get to the page you need:

Go to the grey bar at the top, click on "*Shop*" and then select the item "*Annual Membership*", then select the apropriate level of membership
Follow this link to go straight there


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And not forgetting the Executive Club membership (which didn't exist when this thread was first written)


----------

